
Ask HN: What do startups use for office seltzer delivery? - eorge_g
I&#x27;m interested in how other founders are solving for something like getting seltzer delivered to the office. We&#x27;re too small to have someone in charge of it so it&#x27;s on my todo list as a founder, which is fine but would love any services that currently handle this!<p>Right now using amazon fresh but it sucks for plenty of reasons I&#x27;m happy to get in to.<p>Any feedback or help would be great!
======
offwhitekicks
I think we order from staples....

